# Cutting out I/O shield



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a Gateway pc that I was going to throw in a new mb into, but I found that the I/O shield is part of the case. It's not separate. Is there something I can use to cut it out of the case and put my own shield in??


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You should be able to use a dremil . . while you are cutting, mark the outline of the new shield . . it is likely a different size.

The other issues you will have are the front power connectors and maybe a Gateway proprietary Power Supply


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

I do have a replacement PSU. 500w. The Gateway has a 160w! Crazy. Hopefully the new one fits. Yeah the front connectors may be tricky. How much is a dremil?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

usually they're snap in or screw-in. But agreed, a dremil or other metal abrasive cutting tool is probably best choice.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

tanusgreystar said:


> I do have a replacement PSU. 500w. The Gateway has a 160w! Crazy. Hopefully the new one fits. Yeah the front connectors may be tricky. How much is a dremil?


Mine was a gift so I don't really know


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

To cut out an I/O shield I would go with a pair of heavy duty snips like you would use to cut through things like metal conduit or even fencing. Something even like this below might help. Once you get the initial cut from a metal punch or even from the snips you can slowly cut around it. Metal Snips are made for pretty heavy duty cutting.

Jones


http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...atchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&s=true


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

On the gateway case for GX260, I had the same deal. a pair of wire cutters, needle nose pliers, and standard pliers did the job.

if you peel off the black felt deal, you'll find it's even stupider easy. I peeled it off and was like "oh wow. cake"


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

What gateway model is it? I have an old gateway thats got the same 160w powersuplly and it still works. I can't belive it actually runs on that.


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

emosun said:


> What gateway model is it? I have an old gateway thats got the same 160w powersuplly and it still works. I can't belive it actually runs on that.


It's a 500X music pc. It ha s a P4 2.26ghz cpu.


----------

